# NSW: Surface lure estuary fishing



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Went out for my first surface lure session of the season this weekend. We were chasing estuary perch but they hadn't read the script. As it turned out the whiting, bream and tailor were more than willing. Hope you enjoy the footage - I plan to produce a few more. Cheers, Jason






Blog: www.fishingfables.com


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some good fish there, and good variety. That whiting you released looked way above legal.....had enough fish already?


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. All whiting that starred in the video were released as part of their contract...but I plan to make a few more trips this summer and love nothing more than a few fresh whiting fillets! Cheers, Jason


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Hi Jason what's your pick of surface lures for whiting ?

Glen


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Glen,

If there's a bit of chop and wind I like to use a Lucky Craft Sammy 65. The Sammy gives good casting distance and makes enough disturbance to be seen in choppy water. If it is calm I like using the Lucky Craft NW Pencil or the Berkley Scum Dog. The Scum Dog is the cheapest and works well - also on bream. Jason


----------

